# Belle and Clinton River Stocking



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

We have a place right where the two branches meet on the Clinton just off of Little Rd. We also have a place up in Fort Gratiot. I have fished both an aweful lot over the years. I will say the turn around of the Clinton has been amazing. But if I had a couple of hours to go throw line I'm heading to the Mill almost every time. It's like being up north minus the fish numbers.

I don't think access is that bad on the Mill or Belle. There are people that call police when they see some one park on a bridge but often those people don't have a right to tell you not to be there. I have had numerous discussions with the police and let them no that it's harrasment for these people to keep calling the police on people accessing in some of these locations. Usually the response I got was "We're going to let it go....move along". 

Now with the stocking change things have gotten even slower on these two streams. Now when I want the fishing fix I goto a local lake or just step out the door on the beach and throw streamers between the sand bar on lake Huron. 

I hope some day they can make the most of what could be a really great spot in the thumb. But the less attention there is about the Mill Creek the more likely some will get their way and it will be turned into a giant dredge drainage ditch like some of the upper Black River.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

I have fished the Belle since 1988 for several different species that are found in there and have never had problems with finding spots to fish. I look at map and find where bridges cross and park. Just be smart about it:
Don't block anyone's road or driveway.
Don't leave trash around...Pick up any you do find while fishing.
Always stay in the stream...unless there's a deep spot that would keep you from wading through,then walk the bank and get back in.

I often fish as far up or down stream as I wish and then wade back to the bridge where may car is. The Belle has most of the same species of fish that you whould find in Lake St. Clair during different times of the year. For example: Spring-Pike, Walleye, Suckers and a few steelhead
Mid-Spring-Early Summer-L&S.Mouth Bass, Rock Bass, Panfish, 
Crappies and a few smaller Pike.

Also, during the warmer months there is great fun fishing for carp with fly tackle or baits like corn and dough balls.

Hope this helps.

Tweek,


----------

